# Watco Danish Oil Finish



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

I just completed my 6 yr old son's bed (Wood Oct 2002 bunk bed plans with some changes) made out of Northern Red Oak and decided to finish with Watco Danish Oil in dark walnut. This product was used on the Oct 2004 Wood Mag.'s Art and Craft Bed and is my first round with this product.

Although the product states this is a finish, sealant all in one, should I coat with some polyurethane? We are trying to create that mission style look, but having no experience with Danish Oil and I'm not sure what to do. All of my past projects have been minwax with coats of poly.

Did Wood put poly on it's bed?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

buff it with a nice 0000 steel wool then apply bees wax and buff that. many coats make for a nice all natural finish.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

When North Dakota Prison industries first started their custom furniture inustry, all their furniture was finished with Danish Watco Oil. We applied the Watco oil with sponde brushes and wipped off the access with rags. We would then take 000 steel wool and apply 2 coats of wax using the steel wool. Take terry cloth rags and buff out after each coat. It makes a beautiful finish that was easy to do, repare and keep looking new by waxing once in awhile.

DO NOT throw you rags in a pile. Lay them out to air dry or put them in a metal container with a lid. They can ignite if left in a pile before drying. Good luck on your finishing project.

God Bless
tom


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use Watco Danish oil quite a bit. While it can be used as a final finish, I think you will be happier with the end result by adding another step. You can wax, as Roper and Tom suggest, but I frequently add a couple coats of wipe-on polyurethane. Just be sure to use a satin finish….. gloss would detract from the mission style you're going for.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with Charlie. Danish oil will slow moisture penetration since it is adsorbed by and cures within the wood but it does little to protect the surface. Poly adds surface protection, which I am sure the bed will need as a 6 year old can be rough on furniture.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

what about shellac? Would that be more protective than beeswax but also allow for easy repairs to any damage?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm with Charlie, I used to use a satin brush on poly, but the wipe on is much easier to use.

I have an Oak kitchen table that I used Brush on over the WATCO, many years ago, & it still looks good.


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

OK thanks for the input. The wipe on poly may be the best for me. Never used before, though, so what kind of cloth rag should I use?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You can use most anything because you are putting on a real thin coating. I prefer someting like an old undershirt. The great thing about wipe-on poly is that it is almost impossible to mess up. But because it is so thin, you may find you need several coats. The good news is that the coats go on fast and dry fast.


----------

